# More on "Local Control" of public lands.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We have had recent discussions about what "local control" means in relation to the TPL/Land grab debate. An op-ed piece in the D News gives a disquieting example about what that likely will mean.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865657363/My-view-SITLA-pours-gasoline-on-rural-culture-war.html

In a nutshell, some faceless SITLA commissioner changed the rules midstream and without *ANY* public input in helping allow an open pit gravel mine to be built just outside of Capitol Reef National park. The precedent the decision sets is even more distressing than the described event, which is bad enough.

Also, for TU members, there are a couple of excellent articles in their magazine about the Land Grab that came out this month.


----------

